# How to get sub - X in 3x3 Blindfolded



## abunickabhi (Jul 29, 2018)

Targets covered:
Sub-2
Sub-1
Sub-30














Hope it helps!


----------



## Rahul Tirkey (Jul 29, 2018)

This video isn't available


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 29, 2018)

Why isnt sub 10 min an option


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 6, 2018)

I am currently trying to learn blind, but it is hard memorizing.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 30, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Why isnt sub 10 min an option


Will make one on sub-10 minute too!! (or rather how to convert your DNF solves to successes below 10 minutes.)


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 30, 2018)

AMCuber said:


> I am currently trying to learn blind, but it is hard memorizing.


In order to memorise properly , you need a system , and need to be certain.

You have to internalize the images that you get when you encode the cube configuration from Speffz lettering scheme.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 30, 2018)

Rahul Tirkey said:


> This video isn't available


Which one? all the videos are available ...... try reloading.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 16, 2018)

Not trying to be critical but how are you qualified to teach sub 30? From your official results I would guess you are much slower


----------



## Sondar (Jan 6, 2021)

Underwatercuber said:


> Not trying to be critical but how are you qualified to teach sub 30? From your official results I would guess you are much slower


Blindfold events requires a lot of theory, and official solves implied the risk of getting potential DNFs. 
On the other hand, being slower doesn't mean you can't help others on getting better, for instance, Max Park has received some advices from Jayden (who isn't that fast, but has more experience and knowledge).


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 6, 2021)

Sondar said:


> Blindfold events requires a lot of theory, and official solves implied the risk of getting potential DNFs.
> On the other hand, being slower doesn't mean you can't help others on getting better, for instance, Max Park has received some advices from Jayden (who isn't that fast, but has more experience and knowledge).


True points, the fastest people aren't the ones who are the biggest theoreticians for the 3x3 event.

But for 3BLD, the fastest people also have great parity algs and floating algs, who they can do lot of stuff, that a slower BLDers will not be able to do. So the fastest BLDer is the best theoretician on contrary to the sighted events.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 21, 2021)

Underwatercuber said:


> Not trying to be critical but how are you qualified to teach sub 30? From your official results I would guess you are much slower


True, sorry about being slow. I am just 26 seconds officially and 18 seconds at home in 3BLD. Quite slow indeed!


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 21, 2021)

I am planning to make a few more videos and make this video playlist more comprehensive, and better for beginners who want to start out with 3BLD.


----------

